# Contador 16f877a + lcd + 7 seg



## floww (Sep 8, 2012)

hola amigos este es un contador que hice por curiocidad espero que le guste y le sirva de ayuda


----------



## aoidone (Ene 3, 2013)

gracias amigo, no sabras de un contador, pero que llegue a cierto numero me mande un  1 a un pin, tengo esa duda gracias!


----------

